

Ask HN: Article about things I know or don't know, anyone that has a link? - aledalgrande

I read a very interesting post a while ago (could be 1-2 years) that was talking about the split of knowledge that everyone of us has.<p>Specifically:<p>1) things I know<p>2) things I think I know<p>3) things I know I don&#x27;t know<p>4) things I don&#x27;t know I don&#x27;t know<p>The path to wisdom would be to decrease 2) and 4) and increase 1) and 3) :)<p>I cannot find it any more and there are just a few articles that have the diagram, but their content is low quality.<p>Anyone that knows what I&#x27;m talking about?
======
dalke
I don't know the essay. The idea is called the Johari window.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johari_window](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johari_window)
.

The size of 4) is infinite, so decreasing it would be pretty hard. And
personally, it's always felt too Aristotelian for my tastes.

~~~
aledalgrande
Thanks, didn't know that! Obviously 4) is huge, but the point is at least
knowing you don't know as much as possible. I thought this had been attributed
to Socrates, not Aristotle ;)

------
jimminy
This is an article I remember on the subject from a few years ago.
[http://jangosteve.com/post/380926251/no-one-knows-what-
theyr...](http://jangosteve.com/post/380926251/no-one-knows-what-theyre-doing)

------
arh68
Most Americans probably heard of this via Donald Rumsfeld, 'known unknowns'
etc

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiPe1OiKQuk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiPe1OiKQuk)

~~~
aledalgrande
Ah yeah, I found that during my research for the post.

